# Into the World, Chapter One



## bytor4232 (Mar 11, 2008)

[sblock=DM Note, ooc]The following PCs are authorized to post in this thread:

Mikhail (renau1g)
Riggan (Voldrath)
Rosette (evillyn666)
Charlie (Dekana)
Darren (Walking Dad)
Trid Orto (Amazing Triangle)
Malixus (nick012000)

Everyone else, please post in the OOC thread if you have any questions, or if you wish to inquire about possibly joining the game in the future.[/sblock]
It was a sleepy little thorp, a little less than fourty souls, and shrinking.  The pathetic little farming thorp of Sidel was dying, and dying fast.  For years they farmed a single crop, potatoes, and now the fields have been completely drained of their nutrients.  The main freshwater supply, a small river which ran from the west, was drying up into a creek, diverted by a rival thorp two days travel upstream.

This town was turning, quickly, into a dust bowl.  There was no future here, the people knew it.  Most of the larger families have moved on years ago, and now the only business at market with their doors still open was the blacksmith shop.  

*"You there,"* yelled a gruff sounding man

*"Who me,"* spoke a little man, hunched over and worn by the
ravages of time.

*"Yes you, come here now,"* returned the voice.

The little man turned to face the only pseudo authority figure in town, the blacksmith Roran.  A tall imposing man, he was flanked by his equally imposing son Reun, full of muscle and tall as a tree.  His son was not the smartest of boys, serving as his fathers enforcer.  For years the duo made their living honestly enough, untill times got tough.  They once got by charging outrageous fees for their services, and when that dried up, the blacksmith appointed himself ruler of the town, and began charging taxes.

*"You have not paid your taxes,"* spoke the blacksmith.

*"I have nothing to pay with, I do not,"* whimpered the little man, quivering in fear.

*"Then I suppose you will just have to join the others in my fields won't you, after a good flogging,"* with that the Son stepped forward and siezed the little man, dragging him off to what used to be a respectable blacksmith shop.

*"But I have a family to feed,"* cried the peasant.  

But the blacksmith had already left his son to do the dirty work.  

[sblock=ooc]You should all be present to witness this exchange.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2008)

*Darren*

That does it! thinks Darren. I have to go away. Away from Sidel, away from Roran, away from this creepy woods...

He searchs his sack for the dagger, given to him by his adoptive father, and his spare shirt.

Perhaps there are others who want to leave this worldly hell?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 11, 2008)

*Charlie*

A boy of 14 stands nearby picking rocks up off the dusty ground and hurling them as far as he can into the empty fields beyond the town. He is clearly poor; the boy wears burlap clothing, worn-down shoes with holes in the sides, and has long brown hair that reaches down to the base of his neck. Another orphan - the thorp had too many of them these days.

After the blacksmith threatens the peasant, the boy turns toward them and shouts from about 30 feet away, "Hey Roran, why doncha' leave him alone? That old fella' ain't gonna make you any money if he has a heart attack in yer fields!"

[sblock=rolls]Diplomacy: d20+3[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 11, 2008)

A figure dressed in a patchwork of old clothes and animal skins scampers quickly away from the wizened man when the smith calls him out. Well dang there goes supper. Riggan speaks aloud to none in particular, Poor fella twas bout to agree to some fine squirrel stew. 

He looks down at the scrawny creature he had been trying to cajole the man into sharing. Now what am I gonna do with this fella fore he goes ripe? I ain't no kinda cook.

The idea of wasting his catch after spending most of the day for it worried his morals as well as his gut. It was getting harder as the poor farmers resorted to hunting to try and make due. While not many were that successful their attempts had left the animals skittish for miles around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2008)

*Darren*

Another street orphan joins the dialog. About the age of 13, he is only a little bit cleaner than his pal.

Yeah, let him go. He is to old to be of any use.

[sblock=ooc]Aiding another
Diplomacy d20+2[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2008)

The tall, strong lad Mikhail looks on the scene with pity. He tried to stop the blacksmith and his son in the past, which only earned him a brutal beating. Mikhail unconsciously rubs the scar above his right eye, while remembering that instance. Seeing the others actually speaking up to the despot gives Mikhail hope that maybe they could actually do something if there was enough of them. "Be careful guys, remember what happened last time I opened my big mouth." Mikhail whispers to the other youths. He'll stick around just in case things get ugly, knowing that he can't leave his friends to the hands of the blacksmith.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 11, 2008)

Quietly to the others near by "Aye that son of his be a real bruiser, and the smiths no small man himself."


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 12, 2008)

Malixus blinks, as he walks past after gathering some firewood.

"Since when did the _blacksmith_ own any fields of note?"


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 12, 2008)

Rosette peered out from behind the dangling remains of a worn out sign post which stood as a true symbol of the community's current state of condition. From her makeshift hiding spot, she bore witness to the altercation across the way. The blacksmith's style of diplomacy was all too familiar to the girl which only reinforced her natural instinct to hide. All Rosette knew is that she must stay out of sight or get out of Sidel, or preferably both. Unfortunately the children present were voicing opinions for some sort of confrontation...


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 12, 2008)

A small boy covered in dirt stands off the road.  If you can call it a road.  The boy of 14 seems to be looking at all the kids, his fellow orphans and wonders what they hope to accomplish by helping this one man.  The two brutes of men were not someone this frail boy wanted take on in a fight.  

"Guys maybe we shunt be messin' in business that ain't ours,"  Trid looks at the Blacksmith shaking his head.  Under his breath, "Why the old man he ain't worth the time he ain't strong enough to work the fields..."


[sblock]Dark Orange is my wonderful speaking color[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=DM Note, ooc]The rogue post has been deleted from the thread.  Many thanks to the ENWorld admins!  I am very impressed!

Only approved players should be posting in this thread.  Post in the OOC thread if you have any questions about the game.  And to all the rest of my approved players, and you know who you are, game on![/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=Quotes from Dekana and Walking Dad, with dice results]


			
				Dekana said:
			
		

> A boy of 14 stands nearby picking rocks up off the dusty ground and hurling them as far as he can into the empty fields beyond the town. He is clearly poor; the boy wears burlap clothing, worn-down shoes with holes in the sides, and has long brown hair that reaches down to the base of his neck. Another orphan - the thorp had too many of them these days.
> 
> After the blacksmith threatens the peasant, the boy turns toward them and shouts from about 30 feet away, "Hey Roran, why doncha' leave him alone? That old fella' ain't gonna make you any money if he has a heart attack in yer fields!"
> 
> ...






			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Another street orphan joins the dialog. About the age of 13, he is only a little bit cleaner than his pal.
> 
> Yeah, let him go. He is to old to be of any use.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

The blacksmith simply looked to the side, shooting a dark gaze at the two who spoke up for the poor peasant.  *"Pathatic orphans ought to mind their own"*, spoke the man in a cruel cold tone as he walked briskly away from the group, muttering something else under his breath.

[sblock=ooc]Your lucky Dekana made 15 on that diplomacy roll!  This could have gotten ugly [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

*Darren*

Phew. Oh Charlie, one day your sense of honor will kill us all. The boy says with a shake of his head.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

Charlie scratches the back of his head, looking a little embarrassed at Darren's words.

"Ah, I wasn't trying to be all noble and such. It's just that Roran is acting like such a ruffian lately: pushin' everyone around like that! It's enough to make me pack up and skip town, and that s'truth right there.

Besides, I think we gotta worry about dyin' of hunger instead of my sense of honor doing it for us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder if you'd mind if I come with you. You are not traveling through the woods, are you? This place has outlived it's hospitableness. I can no longer clung to my old life.
He shows his bag. I have already everything I own on me. We could leave tomorrow. Turning to the other kids What about you?


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=DM Note, ooc]FYI, it was mid afternoon when the altercation with the blacksmith took place.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

"Whew... that was close. Charlie, ya know what, I'm tired of busting my butt for that jerk. If youse guys are thinkin' a going, let me know. I gots nuthin' here, and maybe we can get some food somewhere the dirt ain't so dusty." Mikhail will say, looking enviously at Darren's pack. "Hells, I ain't even got a pack ta bring."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

"Yeah, let's do it!" For such an important decision, Charlie decides the matter very quickly. He must have been thinking about the issue for quite some time already. That, or he's just a fool.

"Sure Mikhail, we'd love to have ya along. In fact, we should see if anyone else wants to come with. Trid's always yappin' about finding himself a pet, at least when I see him 'round. Maybe he'll be keen on a journey into the forest. And let's see, who else..."

Charlie turns away from his companions and then sharply whistles. "Oi, Rosette! Roran's gone, you can come out now!" From the way that he speaks not in any particular direction, it's easy to tell that he doesn't actually _know_ where Rosette is, nor that she is in fact hiding.

[sblock=ooc]Is it ok if I assume we all know each other? The town seems small enough for everyone to be on a first-name basis, especially since we're all orphans.[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 12, 2008)

Riggan pipes in from the edge of the conversation, "You lot may have the right idea. Game's gettin scarce, took me all tha morn ta bag this fellow." Riggan waves the emaciated squirrel about for emphasis. "And I had to go a long way to get im."

Riggan turns to Charlie, "It was a kind thing trying to help tha old man, but just remember, you can't save tha sheep by throwing yerself to tha wolves."


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=Quoted from Dekana]"Yeah, let's do it!" For such an important decision, Charlie decides the matter very quickly. He must have been thinking about the issue for quite some time already. That, or he's just a fool.

"Sure Mikhail, we'd love to have ya along. In fact, we should see if anyone else wants to come with. Trid's always yappin' about finding himself a pet, at least when I see him 'round. Maybe he'll be keen on a journey into the forest. And let's see, who else..."

Charlie turns away from his companions and then sharply whistles. "Oi, Rosette! Roran's gone, you can come out now!" From the way that he speaks not in any particular direction, it's easy to tell that he doesn't actually _know_ where Rosette is, nor that she is in fact hiding.

[sblock=ooc]Is it ok if I assume we all know each other? The town seems small enough for everyone to be on a first-name basis, especially since we're all orphans.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Yes, in a thorp that small, you would all not only know each other, but would also know alot of each others detailed backgrounds.  A little hard to be a recluse in a town of 35.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Make sure you guys check out this post:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4103672&postcount=46
I know you all are reading the ooc thread still, at least I hope you all are!  
[/sblock]


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 13, 2008)

Malixus nods.

"I'm in. I just need to grab what's left of Ma's old magic stuff. Her book and herbs and whatnot."


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 13, 2008)

Crisis averted, Rosette steps out into the open "Hi y'all", she quietly greets her peers. Her interest is enthusiastically piqued as the discussion quickly shifts to skipping town. She had grown up with these children, known them for years, and trusted them implicitedly. Her ticket to escaping this gods forsaken pit is through her friends. "I'ma all for gettin' out of this here town...if...if that's what y'all want too?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 13, 2008)

Trid looks at Charlie, "Yeah, I'za hopin' to find a good dog but them woods be hard to find rats in never the less dogs."

Trid looking at the other kids, "Well if we going we shod wait till morning for two reasons, one more day light to travel in, and two that what the oldies do.  So I guess we shod meet here tomorrow morning at day break.  I will go into the woods and get some roots and berries for food I hope I can find enough for me.  If I have any extra I will give them to ya to share."

[sblock=ooc]Survival 1d20+2[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

[sblock=Quoting Amazing Triangle with Dice Results]Trid looks at Charlie, "Yeah, I'za hopin' to find a good dog but them woods be hard to find rats in never the less dogs."

Trid looking at the other kids, "Well if we going we shod wait till morning for two reasons, one more day light to travel in, and two that what the oldies do.  So I guess we shod meet here tomorrow morning at day break.  I will go into the woods and get some roots and berries for food I hope I can find enough for me.  If I have any extra I will give them to ya to share."

[sblock=ooc with Dice Results]Survival 1d20+2
RESULT:  18.  You find enough roots and berries to equal 8 trail rations.  1 trail ration is enough food for one person for one day.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 13, 2008)

Rosette absently twirls a lock of tangled sable hair. The whole of it appears to not have been combed in well over a week. She casts her gaze down upon the dirt avoiding any direct eye contact. "Mornin' is fine. But where are ya suppose'in we stay for the night?", the girl asks in an unnecessary hushed tone. Rosette began to question the wisdom and forethought to her rather haphazard decision to desert her own family the previous night. With but the clothes on her back and worn kitchen knife to her name, perhaps she had not truly thought out the consequences of her actions.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 13, 2008)

Malixus shrugs.

"You can stay at my hut, if you're willing to help out a bit with getting ready to leave. There's been plenty of room ever since Ma died."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm starting to feel an little bit useless. says Darren, his voice full of sadness. I mean Malixus has his hut, Rosette is really sneaky, Trid knows the woods, Riggan is good with his sling, Mikhail is strong and healthy like an ox and Charlie... is Charlie!


But perhaps there is something I could, ..., I should do.
Trid, can you take me along to the woods, when you are gathering food? To the Old Oak?

[sblock=ooc]Darren feels it would be necessary to conquer his fears. He wiil go back (the first time!) to the old stone circle. He will listen to the voices and see, if he can become of any help for his friends.

@bytor4232: I hope this is fine by you. But by leaving the village, I would loose my background "cliffhanger".[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 13, 2008)

[sblock=Quoting Walking Dad]I'm starting to feel an little bit useless. says Darren, his voice full of sadness. I mean Malixus has his hut, Rosette is really sneaky, Trid knows the woods, Riggan is good with his sling, Mikhail is strong and healthy like an ox and Charlie... is Charlie!


But perhaps there is something I could, ..., I should do.
Trid, can you take me along to the woods, when you are gathering food? To the Old Oak?

[sblock=ooc]Darren feels it would be necessary to conquer his fears. He wiil go back (the first time!) to the old stone circle. He will listen to the voices and see, if he can become of any help for his friends.

@bytor4232: I hope this is fine by you. But by leaving the village, I would loose my background "cliffhanger".[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2008)

Mikhail will gesture one of his beefy hands towards his domicile, which is little more than a mud hut with a thatch roof. "If any yahs need a place to sleep, I got some room too"


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 13, 2008)

"Sounds like we've got ourselves a plan then. While Trid's out gatherin I'd like ta share this fella with yall. That is if one of ya will help me fix it? Rosette is a fair cook ifin I recall, And when Trid gets back we can toss in some o them berries." Riggan tucks a tuft of unruly red hair back under his prized coonskin cap before continuing. "I've not seen mutch more than bird food out there myself but then Trid always knew better where ta look. Sometimes i get tha feeling tha woods just like thatn."

_"Things are lookin fair fer once."_ He thought to himself, _"Why dose that worry me?"_


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 14, 2008)

Trid sets out to go forage in the woods for food.  He smiles to himself as he walks, the woods are such a peaceful place.  _As he goes he finds quite a few roots and enough berries to last a while, but not with our numbers.  Maybe stone soup would help it last longer.  If we could just find some meat we could last a lot longer out here.  Well if we leave this place maybe food would be easier to find._

When Trid returns, "Hey guys.  I thinkin' that we should make stew with this stuff.  We gots us a bit of a trip at least a couple of days.  This ain't gonna make it more than a day or so.  So what we planning to do where we planning to go?  Anyone actually know anythin' about the surroundin' area?  I only know the woods...not what is beyond it only been a half days walk at best."


[sblock=OOC] How many people do we have since I have 8 rations?  I know I will have to eat tonight so down to 7.  Who else needs one?  So every day we will have to "take 10" and I will either roll or take ten one I could not get any the other get 2ish.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc @Amazing Triangle]What about my question in post 28 ?[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc @Amazing Triangle]What about my question in post 28 ?[/sblock]




[sblock=OCC @Walking Dad]Of course[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

The lifelong friends found solice in their company that night.  A party was forming, and from this point on, these people would depend on each other for their lives.  Their fates were now in each others hand, and destiny awaited.  As the sound of the crackling fire began to dim, some began to dream of riches in far off lands, while others stirred in restless slumber at the uncertain horrors which would certainly await them aloung their path to glory.

The party members awaken the next morning to the sound of a bustling town, of crowds of people leaving.  Carts packed to the brim, with their masters walking aside their steeds, the few families in tow, were double timing their way out of town.  

Before they could even question the townsfolk as to this sudden, albiet unsuprising, exodus, it became clear all at once.  The smell of smoke turned the parties attention to the answer to their query, the blacksmith shop was in flames.  A man, dressed in black, lay face down in the dirt with a dagger sticking out of his back.  There was no mistaking it, the blacksmith was dead.  Karma struck a deadly blow.

With the thorps only source of survival now laying face down in the dirt embraing the last grand adventure, it was apparent that this town was no more.  What little life that was left of this backwater corner was draining into the dirt.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 15, 2008)

Charlie stands a few feet from the corpse while taking the scene in. "Wow, is he dead? I ain't never seen a dead person before. And look at that dagger: someone killed 'im!" The thought that the blacksmith was murdered comes as a genuine shock to the boy. He has difficulty understanding that sort of emotion - the intense anger that leads one to cause suffering in another. He thinks, _He deserved a good beating for what he did to Mikhail, but death? That's too much..._

The boy comes out of his reverie to the realization that the time to leave town has come. He says to his friends, "I'd say we should make like the others and head out of town. So where do we want to go? Voso? Barlonis? Bastoken?"

[sblock=rolls]Charlie would like to make some knowledge checks to see what he knows about those 3 towns. He is untrained in knowledge (except religion, which probably doesn't apply), so these are all straight d20 int checks.
Knowledge (local): d20[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

[sblock=Quoting Dekana]"I'd say we should make like the others and head out of town. So where do we want to go? Voso? Barlonis? Bastoken?"

[sblock=rolls]Charlie would like to make some knowledge checks to see what he knows about those 3 towns. He is untrained in knowledge (except religion, which probably doesn't apply), so these are all straight d20 int checks.
Knowledge (local): d20[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=For Dekana only] Your results:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1527888/ 
Barlonis is to the northeast.  Your thorp is quite familiar with this city.  Its mostly a mining town, but you know there are some smaller training guilds.  This town is almost two weeks away to the north.  Your thorp has traded with this city the most, and gypsy merchants from Barlonis have supplied Sidel in the past.

Voso is to the southeast.  Not much is known about this town.  It is about two to three weeks due south.  Once an adventurous lad traveled to Voso, and came back with stories of beautiful people and pubcrawling marathons.  Not too many details there.

Bastoken is the biggest mystery.  Nobody is quite sure how far away it is.  There has never been any visitors from this city due east from Sidel.  Two attempts have been made to travel to this city.  Two groups of adventurous people from your thorp have set out.  One party never returned.  The other party had one survivor, coming back completely out of his mind, muttering something about monsters without skin on their heads, and cloaked black creatures that fell from the trees, devouring his friends.

Anyone who has ventured to the West has never returned.  That leads to the Shadow Forest, and the end of the world so you've been told.  The forest is so dark its said that travelers simply never see the edge coming, they just fall to oblivion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 15, 2008)

While he ponders the sky, Riggan tries to think of what he's heard about the nearby towns.
[sblock=OOC]Survival, Weather Sense: D20+4
Knowledge(untrained): D20+1[/sblock]
"Has anyone seen Reun?" Riggan suddenly asks with concern. "Dose he know his paw's dead? Has he any other family to look to? I know he's done some bad things for his paw; but if he's nowhere else to go should we ask him to join us?"


----------



## Dekana (Mar 15, 2008)

After thinking over some stories he knows about the nearby towns, Charlie makes a recommendation to the group. "Barlonis and Voso are each around a fortnight away. Barlonis is a mining town, and if I had to guess I'd say some of the grown-ups that are leaving are heading there. I think it'd be a good place to hole up in. And I don't know much about Voso, but it sounds like a nice enough place."

"Folks who go to Bastoken or the Shadow Forest usually end up dead, so I wouldn't suggest we  head that way."

In response to Riggan's concerns, Charlie says, "The way the shop is lit up, I'd be amazed if Reun couldn't see the smoke from a mile away. We should ask one of the townsfolk about what happened; maybe save ourselves some time instead of lookin' for him blind."


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 15, 2008)

"I just hope the lord doesn't think we did it. I certainly know I didn't," Malixus adds, as he thinks about what he knows about the towns mentioned.

[sblock=OOC]Malixus is making Knowledge: Arcana and Knowledge: The Planes checks, to try to see if he knows anything about magician's guilds or planar effects associated with any of the aforementioned locations.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

[sblock=For Voldrath only]While he ponders the sky, Riggan tries to think of what he's heard about the nearby towns.
[sblock=OOC]Survival, Weather Sense: D20+4 
Knowledge(untrained): D20+1[/sblock]

[sblock=For Voldrath only]Results Survival, Weather Sense: (1d20+4=21)
The pressure seems to be changing, there may be a storm coming in.
Results Knowledge(untrained): (1d20=16)
Barlonis is to the northeast. Your thorp is quite familiar with this city. Its mostly a mining town, but you know there are some smaller training guilds. This town is almost two weeks away to the north. Your thorp has traded with this city the most, and gypsy merchants from Barlonis have supplied Sidel in the past.

Voso is to the southeast. Not much is known about this town. It is about two to three weeks due south. Once an adventurous lad traveled to Voso, and came back with stories of beautiful people and pubcrawling marathons. Not too many details there.

Bastoken is the biggest mystery. Nobody is quite sure how far away it is. There has never been any visitors from this city due east from Sidel. Two attempts have been made to travel to this city. Two groups of adventurous people from your thorp have set out. One party never returned. The other party had one survivor, coming back completely out of his mind, muttering something about monsters without skin on their heads, and cloaked black creatures that fell from the trees, devouring his friends.

Anyone who has ventured to the West has never returned. That leads to the Shadow Forest, and the end of the world so you've been told. The forest is so dark its said that travelers simply never see the edge coming, they just fall to oblivion.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 15, 2008)

[sblock=For nick012000 only]Malixus is making Knowledge: Arcana and Knowledge: The Planes checks, to try to see if he knows anything about magician's guilds or planar effects associated with any of the aforementioned locations.

Results:
Arcana: (1d20+5=13)
You have heard rumor that there is a wizard in Barlonis thats known to take apprentices.  

Knowledge: Planes (1d20+5=20)
You have no planar knowledge of any of the areas.

NOTE:  I am not your accountant.  Don't make me look up your die modifiers again.  When posting dice rolls make sure you put the dice roll with modifiers in the ooc post, i.e. Arcana 1d20+5, Knowledge: Planes 1d20+5.  Failure to comply in the future will result in unmodified dice rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 15, 2008)

"I'm for heading to Barlonis. I've heard there's a wizard there who takes apprentices, and I'd like a shot at learning the Art that Ma never got the chance to teach me fully."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2008)

Shadowforest? Barlonis sounds the way to go.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge nature +3: Does he knows anything about the fey or the giants of the Shadowforest?[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 15, 2008)

Still pondering the sky Riggan ads his voice to the growing consensus."I agree, Barlonis. Its closer If I'd heard right. Mining town aint it? Bound to be work of some kind or or other." Sniffing experimentally He finaly returns his attention to the terrestrial. "Storms a commin. I can't tell fer sure how soon with all this smoke. Any of yall know if theres any kind of cover long the north road? Cave or sumthin?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 15, 2008)

Mikhail will glance at the fallen man with torn emotions, on one hand he wanted the man to pay for his crimes, on the other there is some regret that he was murdered. Looking at the others and what knowledge they seem to have makes Mikhail feel even more like a backwater peasant, he didn't know anything about these other places. Hearing that a mining town is close Mikhail's spirits will be lifted and he'll announce in his deep resonating voice"Barlonis, dat sounds like a good place for some honest work. I don't s'pose any ya got a tent or nuthin' "


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2008)

The death of the blacksmith left a strange cold in Darren's heart.

Hearing the questions about a tent he gets an idea. Perhaps we can use some blankets or other materials from Malixus's hut to improvise some tents?


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 16, 2008)

[sblock=For the group]I did a round of spot checks.  Mikhail (Renau1g) and Riggan (Voldrath) passed.[/sblock]

[sblock=For renau1g only]You notice that the shop, other than being on fire, it more or less in tact.  There was no robbery, and there is equipment still in the building.  In fact, looking around, there seems to be a lot of abandoned items laying around.  It appears as if your party is the last living people in this town, everyone else has gone.[/sblock]

[sblock=For Voldrath only]You notice something different about the dagger in the back of the dead man.  It didn't look like a regular dagger.[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 16, 2008)

Rosette stands over the body in silence. Her steadfast gaze simmers in a heated fury matched only by the fires roaring in the background. Although the blacksmith had a less than charitable reputation, one must wonder as to which of many sins is so deserving of such seething hatred. Finally she manages to pull herself away from the scene, but not before spitting all of her pent up disgust upon the victim's lifeless corpse.

"Barlonis it is then. We should take what we can loot here before leaving.", she agrees and then scans the area and shop for what items of use are still around for the taking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2008)

Darren nods in agreement. We should start with the surrounding area. Also take blankets and other things we could use to built tents.

[sblock=ooc]Search check: 1d20+2[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 16, 2008)

Drawn by a glint of firelight Riggans attention returns to the dagger. Staying as far from the burning building as possible, he kneels down to examine the scene in greater detail. "could one of yall ask the others if they saw anything? I've never been good at talkin ta folks."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 16, 2008)

"Yep, I'll ask around." Charlie takes one last look at the raging fire and the corpse, then runs off to the closest group of departing villagers.

When he catches up with them, he begins asking questions. "Hey, wuss' going on? Roran's lying dead in dirt and his shop's on fire! And why are ya'll leaving? Where are you going?" If this group of villagers isn't receptive to his questions, Charlie runs to the next group and repeats his questions. He does this several times if needed, until he gets his answers.

[sblock=rolls]Gather information: d20+2[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 16, 2008)

[sblock=For Voldrath only]Drawn by a glint of firelight Riggans attention returns to the dagger. Staying as far from the burning building as possible, he kneels down to examine the scene in greater detail. "could one of yall ask the others if they saw anything? I've never been good at talkin ta folks."
[sblock=ooc, DM Note]
The dagger catches your eye.  Its pretty ornate, with dark red sapphires embedded in the handle.  At the end, there is a rounded crest of a Black Scorpion.

Also, from where you stand examining the blacksmith, you can see several suits of leather armour, and some other equipment in the shop.  The smithy is relatively unlooted, and unless someone acts quickly, everything in it will be consumed by the fire.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 16, 2008)

[sblock=for Dekana only]"Yep, I'll ask around." Charlie takes one last look at the raging fire and the corpse, then runs off to the closest group of departing villagers.

When he catches up with them, he begins asking questions. "Hey, wuss' going on? Roran's lying dead in dirt and his shop's on fire! And why are ya'll leaving? Where are you going?" If this group of villagers isn't receptive to his questions, Charlie runs to the next group and repeats his questions. He does this several times if needed, until he gets his answers.

[sblock=rolls]Gather information: d20+2[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc, DM Note]
RESULTS:  7.  Nobody seems to know anything.  They just woke up to the blacksmith laying face down in the mud, with a dagger in their back.  Most of them are going to Barlonis, while a few are attempting a run at Voso.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 16, 2008)

[sblock=for Walking Dad only]Darren nods in agreement. We should start with the surrounding area. Also take blankets and other things we could use to built tents.

[sblock=ooc]Search check: 1d20+2[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc, dm note]
RESULTS:  20.  You fine enough blankets to make enough bedrolls for everyone.  You also find enough canvas to make three tents.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 16, 2008)

[sblock=for evillyn666]Rosette stands over the body in silence. Her steadfast gaze simmers in a heated fury matched only by the fires roaring in the background. Although the blacksmith had a less than charitable reputation, one must wonder as to which of many sins is so deserving of such seething hatred. Finally she manages to pull herself away from the scene, but not before spitting all of her pent up disgust upon the victim's lifeless corpse.

"Barlonis it is then. We should take what we can loot here before leaving.", she agrees and then scans the area and shop for what items of use are still around for the taking.

[sblock=dm note]
In one of the huts, you find a cache of food.  Enough for 14 trail rations.  Moving onto another hut, you find three fully equiped backpacks.  Contents:

Pack 1:
Belt Pouch 
Bedroll 
Lantern (hooded) 
10 Oil Flasks 
Flint & Steel 
Shovel 
Bag with 15 small Caltrops 
Signal Whistle 
Waterskin 

Pack 2:
Belt Pouch
Bedroll 
10 Torches
4 Oil Flasks 
Flint & Steel 
10 pcs of chalk 
Mirror 
Crowbar
Waterskin

Pack 3:
Belt Pouch
Bedroll 
Tent
10 Torches
5 Oil Flasks
Flint & Steel
50 foot Rope
Grappling Hook
Waterskin
Piece of Parchment.  There is some writing on it, but you don't understand the language.

The waterskins are full, and the packs seem ready to go.  Someone left in a hurry, leaving behind these packs.

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I changed my mind about maintaining offline character sheets.  Here is the RG thread for the characters in this game:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221744

All players need to post their characters there.  It will just be easier on me if you guys maintain your character sheets, which you should anyway, rather than me keeping them offline.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 17, 2008)

Riggan's eyes widen as he examines the hit "This here dagger looks kinda valuable. Should we uh, you know, take it?" Jumping exaggeratedly at a sudden loud pop from the burning smithy He gestures at the few racks of simple armor and miscellaneous gear as yet untouched. "If we want any gear out of there w-, uh yall  better get it fore tha f-fire dose!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2008)

bytor4232 said:
			
		

> [sblock=for Walking Dad only]Darren nods in agreement. We should start with the surrounding area. Also take blankets and other things we could use to built tents.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Search check: 1d20+2[/sblock]
> [sblock=ooc, dm note]
> ...




[sblock=ooc]Keep me posted, when Darren has finished scavenging.[/sblock]


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 17, 2008)

Voldrath said:
			
		

> Riggan's eyes widen as he examines the hit "This here dagger looks kinda valuable. Should we uh, you know, take it?" Jumping exaggeratedly at a sudden loud pop from the burning smithy He gestures at the few racks of simple armor and miscellaneous gear as yet untouched. "If we want any gear out of there w-, uh yall  better get it fore tha f-fire dose!"




Malixus nods. 

"Good idea. I'll help."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2008)

"I see that the supplies inside da shop is ok. It don't look like Roran gunna need dem anymore, maybe we could help ourselves. Last one in is a rotten egg."  Mikhail will say, while hustling into the building before the fires can claim anything of value. He'll attempt to grab whatever he can salvage, not really paying attention to what he's grabbing, just thinking that some of this stuff may be saleable and they need money.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

[sblock=for Walking Dad only][sblock=ooc]Keep me posted, when Darren has finished scavenging.[/sblock]
He is finished.
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

[sblock=for renau1g]"I see that the supplies inside da shop is ok. It don't look like Roran gunna need dem anymore, maybe we could help ourselves. Last one in is a rotten egg."  Mikhail will say, while hustling into the building before the fires can claim anything of value. He'll attempt to grab whatever he can salvage, not really paying attention to what he's grabbing, just thinking that some of this stuff may be saleable and they need money.

[sblock=dm note]REFLEX SAVE:  8.  FAILED.  Take one point of fire damage.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=for nick012000]Malixus nods. 

"Good idea. I'll help."
[sblock=dm note]REFLEX SAVE:  20.  You pass.  No damage.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

As the two pull equipment out of the burning smithy, the roof begins to cave in.  Malixus manages to leap out of the way, however Mikhail was not so lucky.  As the flames begin to rise in intensity, Mikhail's arm catches on fire.  Patting it out, he only takes a minor burn, though it stings.

The pair manage to salvage two sets of leather armour, a suit of chainmail, two shortswords and two longswords.  There was no hope for a second trip, when the roof caved, the flames lept in intensity, claiming the rest of the equipment.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 17, 2008)

Malixus looks at the items the duo had just procured from the smithy.

"I wonder if we could get a reward from whoever had these commissioned. Eh. Probably doesn't matter too much, though we'll want to keep a hold of the chainmail. That stuff's bleeding expensive; we'd be able to eat for months off of the money from selling it. Eat really well, too."

At this point, he grabs one of the blankets and wraps up aforementioned armor.

"Wouldn't want anyone outside the village seeing it. They might try to swipe it from us."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

Charlie walks back over looking disappointed. "The grownups wouldn't say what happened with the blacksmith. A lot of 'em did say they were going to Barlonis - " he catches sight of Mikhail's burnt arm and the salvaged equipment - "you awright mate? Nasty lookin' burn there."

"That's some fine lookin gear there! I wish I knew had to swing a sword good, or take a punch while wearing that armor, but no matter! It should sell nice enough."


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 17, 2008)

Meanwhile, Rosette disappears into a nearby hut she had been stalking while the other were occupied with the fiery blacksmith shop. Her eyes grow wide in excitement over their most fortunate serendipity.

"Oi! Would cha look at this!", she hollers in excitement. A moment later, she reappears dragging a slew of packs behind her. "There's food. And supplies! Some fella musta left in a hurry to leave all this behind!" Perhaps now they have a fighting chance of making it to Barlonis on their own.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2008)

Darren returns. He is carrying some big fabric bundles.
"Hey, I found something to make bedrolls for each of us. And some stuff we can use to build tents."
Seeing Mikhail's burn "You have entered the burning smithy? What do you get?"


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 17, 2008)

Riggan grimaces at Mikhail's arm rubbing at his own in sympathy and remembrance. "I'm sorry Mikhail. I didn't think it was gonna fall so fast. I'd have helped but, I'm no good with fire. Ya'll know how after paw disappeared our hut burned down, I was kinda in it at the time." Riggan spends the next few minutes peering at his feet very intently.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 17, 2008)

Trid after being in the woods all night he sleeps in the day they were to leave.  When he wakes everyone is gone.  When he leaves the house he finds that there is smoke in the air and no one around.  Trid runs toward the smoke thinking his friends should be near it.

When Trid arrives he seems to be completely confused.  "What's goin' on here?" he says to the nearest person he can find. "I just don't undastand.  What happened here?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I have been away for a few days with no internet access so it may be another day before I get a chance to post my character.  Sorry to everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2008)

"It hurts, but only a little. Dont worry Riggan, not yur fault. I knows what happen to your paw." Mikhail says while gritting his teeth. "Rosette, dat's good. I needs some new foods. Did yah find any water?" 

Mikhail will volunteer to carry the heavy gear, maybe seeing if they could find either a cart that he could pull or rig up a pulley-type device to drag the stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2008)

*Darren*

After looking up Mikhail top down, Darren makes a suggestion. "You could wear one of the leather armors. You are adult sized."

[sblock=ooc]See also my post in the ooc thread about wearing armor.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

[sblock=for renau1g]"It hurts, but only a little. Dont worry Riggan, not yur fault. I knows what happen to your paw." Mikhail says while gritting his teeth. "Rosette, dat's good. I needs some new foods. Did yah find any water?" 

Mikhail will volunteer to carry the heavy gear, maybe seeing if they could find either a cart that he could pull or rig up a pulley-type device to drag the stuff.
[sblock=dm note]The only thing you find an old cart behind one of the huts, however there is no beast of burden with the vehicle.  

Rigging a pull sled will require a DC18 craft check, and will come with penalties to your land speed.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, lets get the gear divided up so we can get moving.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

Charlie looks over a longsword and the suits of armor, then says "Do you all think I could use one of those blades, until we get to Barlonis at least? And maybe one of those chest pieces, but I ain't so picky as to ask for both."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2008)

"Well's I don't know how ta be usin' an of dem fancy knives, but maybe I can be using one of them leather's. Yuse guys can take de oder stuff, maybe we sells da shiny metal shirt, like Malixus said" Mikhail will announce. Assuming everyone's ok with it he'll don one of the sets of armour that looks closest to his size, even if it's a little big on him. After the rest pick their choices, he'll carry any remaining items.


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 18, 2008)

"I think it suits ya.", Rosette comments with a snicker once Mikhail dons his new suit of leather. "And there's some water. These packs came with a few skins. Plenty to eat but guess we gotta be careful with our water." The girl proceeds to hefts and strap one of the aforementioned backpacks onto her shoulders.  Reaching down in curiosity, she plucks on of the recovered short swords from the ground and swings it to and fro rather clumsily. "If you're not too keen on 'em, then looks like I have me a new kitchen knife!", she boasts ands smiles for the first time in a quite a while.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

"If we got a cart or something, we could take some carafes or just buckets." Darren says as he begins to convert some spare fabric to pouches.
[sblock=ooc]Craft +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 18, 2008)

"I'll go help Darren with that. I did make a pouch for mah rocks, eventually." Riggan hustles over to where Darren is working. Once there he glances back toward the group. "Its good to see her smile again isn't it?" He comments before setting to work. 

[sblock=ooc] aid other: craft +1[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2008)

"Yes," Darren answers silently. "I hope her father is not to upset about her leaving. We need no more complications."


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 19, 2008)

"Indeed. Here, let me help you with that..."

[sblock]Craft +4; technically, they'll be helping him.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 19, 2008)

Trid looks at all the metal weapons and feels a bit sick.  They seem unnatural some how.  
"Since we are done looting can we go now?  I don't feel right about taking things from a dead man.  We don't want to waste daylight...Give me one of those bedrolls so we can get moving."


[sblock=OOC] I will update character sheet momentarily[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 19, 2008)

With the equipment all divvied up, and everything packed away, the group set out.  Bidding the Thorp a bittersweet farewell one last time, they began their journey to the north.  As they walked past the huts and smouldering smithy, Sidel was little more than a ghost town, with little secrets left to bear. The sun was high in the sky, as were the hopes of all who traveled in this motley crew.

The road north started out easy enough, as the group staggered its way on the two week journey to Barlonis.  Within half a day their home was but a memory as they passed the last abandoned farm out of Sidel.  Continuing on, the road began to grow narrow and uninviting as the road began to turn to trail.  The sun was dipping low in the sky now as the afternoon crept on.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, lets get your marching order.  Its important to me to know your general location within the groups stagger.  You don't really need to be technical, front, middle, or back should suffice.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

*Darren*

"Okay, Trid. I'm ready to go and carry as much as I can ... like. Will you and Riggan lead us?"


----------



## Dekana (Mar 19, 2008)

Charlie marches at the front of the group, happy to act as the spokesperson. Quite naively, he thinks "_And if any monsters or bandits try to jump us, I'll be ready!_"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2008)

*Mikhail*

Being a little bit slower and more lumbering than the others in the group, Mikhail would be bringing up the rear. He'd be in good spirits during the journey thinking about the possibility of having a roof over his head that didn't leak, food that wasn't rotten, or water that didn't taste like metal. "Dis is a great day. I am glad dat we come away from the old homes. I feels gud bout us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren will just go ahead of Mikhail. He thinks about situations they will need the heavy rope that burdens him. _Hey, see the bandits. Good thing Darren is carrying this heavy rope...
There is no sense thinking this. I will keep a close watch in the case of trouble._
Darren keeps his dagger in his hand.

[sblock=ooc]Spot/Listen d20+0[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 19, 2008)

Rosette marches along in the middle of the group, merrily swinging her new found sword every so often. At the edge of the deserted thorp, she does not bother to look back. There are few, if any, fond memories left here and the Rosette desires more than anything to finally be rid of her childhood home. Her eyes are optimistically focused on the road ahead.

"Aye, Mikhail. Tis a good day my friends.", she is quick to pipe up in response.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 19, 2008)

Malixus sticks to the middle of the group, in case they get attacked from the front or the rear.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 19, 2008)

Trid shoulders his pack.  "Of course I can lead.  Let's see we should be going... that way.  I do hope this is uneventful.  I don't really likes to fight."
Trid takes up his walking stick and moves out ahead of the group easily making his way through trees and underbrush.

[sblock=OOC] Because I don't have 5 ranks in Survival I can't determine North automatically. I just want to go in the general direction everyone else is going as they are going to the same town.  So I guess 1d20+2 Survival to find the right path to the town.[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 20, 2008)

"Aye, and we'd best move while it stays good. Tis no fun walking in tha rain." Riggan moves to the front with Trid. Casualy dropping a stone into his sling he keeps an eye out for any small game the other travelers haven't scared off.
[sblock]survival +4[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 20, 2008)

[sblock=for Voldrath]"Aye, and we'd best move while it stays good. Tis no fun walking in tha rain." Riggan moves to the front with Trid. Casualy dropping a stone into his sling he keeps an eye out for any small game the other travelers haven't scared off.
[sblock]survival +4[/sblock]
[sblock=dm note]The hunting was suprisingly meager.  At one point you thought you could spot a small rabbit, but by the time you could get a fix on his position, it was long gone.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The first stretch of the journey went aloung pretty uneventfully.  The party never spotted any signs of danger, nor did they spot any signs of wild game.  They were still too close to Sidel, and its cursed lands stretched far.

As the sun began to hang low in the sky, it was clear that the night would be upon them soon to embrace them in darkness.  They made decent progress for setting out later than the rest of the party, however it was clear that they would go no further this night.  They were getting fatigued, drowsy, and needed to get camp set up before the black fell.

[sblock=ooc, dm note]Okay, its getting late.  Now would probably be the best time to set up camp.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

Charlie sets down his carried belongings near a tree. "Maybe we should get a fire going, eh? I don't wanna be shivering all night." He looks for dead wood or logs that would make suitable firewood, bringing each piece back to the center of the 'camp'.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 22, 2008)

Trid looks at Charlie and realizes he had that idea but just seemed lost in the beauty of the forest.
"Yeah...I will help ya move the logs so we can have a fire.  When we are done maybe we should ya know pitch the tents..."  Trid moves about helping to move the firewood into place.  When done he uses his talents to lit the fire.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 22, 2008)

Riggan Glances up through the trees at what he can see of the sky, wondering for a moment if he May have been wrong earlier about the rain.  "Guess I'll help the others with what tents we ave.  Just, ya know, be careful with tha fire."  He then busies himself setting up camp.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Malixus looks at the others setting up camp, and, after a few moments' hesitation, he sets out to help with setting up the tents.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren nods to Malixus: "Let me help you, pal. I hope the tents we made will be of good use, when the rain begins." He shoots a look at Riggan with his last words.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2008)

Mikhail will busy himself with gathering the firewood with the others. "Dis is gud work. Everyone helps, everyone wins" he'll say while working on his task.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 25, 2008)

Setting up camp proved quite simple.  The makeshift tents worked better than anyone expected, standing tall and taught against the forest wall.  Firewood was quite abundant in this small little clearing slightly off the trail, and that was about all the party found.  Game was still quite scarce, the only food they gathered was a few roots and berries. 

Shortly after setting camp and getting the fire started, the sun began to set.  In the opposite sky from the blazing red tired sun, Black clouds on the horizon seemed to threaten from a distance, as cool air began to pour in with a slight evening breeze.  The delicate sound of thunder rumbled in the distance, as lightning lit the dim sky from a distance.  The storm was shifting in their direction, but the question as to when its terror would strike was a question for early morning at best.

[sblock=ooc, dm note]You find enough roots and berries to equal to two trail rations.  You will need to deduct for the rest from your stores for you to eat supper.  One trail ration will feed two people in one meal.

Okay, your all in the camp, have gathered your food, and are now getting ready to settle in by the fire for a meal and fellowship, if you feel your character would do such a thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren sits down by the fire and starts eating.
"What do we do in Barlonis? Malixus will seek this wizard to become his apprentice. And we other? I'm not very interested in becoming a miner. Perhaps I will seek some weapon training. What about you?"


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 25, 2008)

Riggan watches the fire warily. _As long as it's under control._ he thinks as he seats himself at the edge of its warmth. Carefully rewrapping the other half of his ration, he responds to Darrens question. "I was thinkin ta find a hunter or trapper ta take me on."


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 25, 2008)

Malixus lies down a bit away from the fire, and watches the stars, identifying what constellations he can from his teachings at his mothers side.

_Let's see... there's Vulcan's Forge, and Ophael's Hammer..._


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 26, 2008)

Trid sits down with the rest of the group around the fire.  "I don'ts know what I will do...maybe there will be some kind of woods person, a medicine man.  I have heard stories of such a profession but I don't know the name of it.  I can't waits to see what I can find."


----------



## Dekana (Mar 26, 2008)

Charlie gnaws on some roots while he ponders Darren's question. _Hmm, nothing wrong with being a miner I guess. I like working with my hands anyway. It sounds really boring though._

After a moment, he says "Well whatever I end up doin', I ain't gonna turn out like Roran, or any other bully like that. So many grown-ups are mean like that, and I made a promise that it won't happen to me."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2008)

Mikhail looks at the others with confusion, while they talk about meeting different people and trying new things. His expression is a blank one as he looks at the others"Youse mean we not going to Redtol to be miners? Der's oder stuff dere? Oh yeah Charlie, I don't wanna be like Roran."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren feels abit uneasy about mentioning weapon training, thinking of Roran.
"I want to learn to defend myself and perhaps others. I don't want to become a bandit or robber!"


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Malixus nods his head at that sentiment.

"Agreed."


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 27, 2008)

Rosette stares absently into the flames occasionally pokes at the glowing embers with a handy stick. It appears that everyone else has plans for Barlonis except for herself. All she had wanted was to be free of Sidel. Not much thought has been given past that point. Ten years of hard labor on her farm rather sours her dispotion towards the prospects of a mining career. She did not share Malixus's smarts and fascination with the magical arts. And she much prefered the comfort of a proper bed to sleeping on the bare earth. _I guess it's a wait and see game for me. Could always cook._ Rosette frowns at the thought.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 27, 2008)

Finishing off the last of his meal Riggan Yawns deeply. "We'll have plenty o time ta figure this out on tha road ta Barlonis. We'd better get some rest while we can, tis a long road." Digging out his bedroll Riggan lays it near the others' tents. 

_Were gona get wet tomorrow._ Riggan thinks as he settles his patchwork animal skins  about himself. _These'll probably help keep tha wet off but I doubt tha others will like tha smell._


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

*Darren*

After Riggan's goodnight, Darren has a flash of insight. "We shouldn't sleep all at once. At least two of us should keep watch at all time. I will take the first watch, who is with me?"


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> After Riggan's goodnight, Darren has a flash of insight. "We shouldn't sleep all at once. At least two of us should keep watch at all time. I will take the first watch, who is with me?"




"Good idea. I dunno if I should, though; never had very good eyesight."

[sblock=OOC]He has a Wisdom penalty, making his net Spot and Listen checks -1. People keeping watches is still a good idea, though. Five watches 2 hours long means everyone gets 8 hours of sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2008)

"I can do it. I can stay awake, I promise" Mikhail mentions, while removing the sword from his belt and setting it down next to his bedroll.


----------



## bytor4232 (Mar 29, 2008)

The campfire began to die down to hot embers as the adventurers began to drift off, one by one, to night's embrace.  They took turns keeping watch through the night, one waking the next.  The only excitement was the distant howl of wild dogs in the distance several times during the night, at one point the creatures seemed to drift fairly close to their camp.

Making it through the night, the morning brought overcast skies, the smell of rain on morning air as the party stirred from their final throws of slumber. One thing was certain this day, they were going to get wet before they made the next camp.  Thunder rolled near them, with lightning lapping the ground about them in the distance.  There was no excaping this torrent bearing down upon them.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 29, 2008)

Trid looks at the sky. "This isn't going to be good.  We best get moving so we can find a place to be when this storm hits.  Cause when it hits I don't thinks it is going to rain lightly."

He then quickly packs up his stuff.  Then quickly buries the fire.  Trid seems very twitchy almost agitated.  Trid can be heard muttering, "I don't like the rain...always a bad omen..."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2008)

Mikhail looks over at Trid, with his usual puzzled look "Why you say rain is bad Trid, rain woulda been good fer de crop. I wish der was more rain."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Darren*

"That is luck", Darren says with a wryly grin. "Getting wet at fleeing a drought."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 30, 2008)

"Aye, Mik normally I would agree with you.  But normally I am sitting in a nice room when a thunderstorm passes through not among the trees that attract such things.  I just hope we don't get too wet."  Trid seems scared of the storm.


----------



## Voldrath (Mar 31, 2008)

Riggan looks up into the darkened sky with concern. "This gonna be worse than I thought. Best get going while we can." He hastens about cleaning up the campsite. Having a burst of inspiration he turns back to the others packing up. "Don't pack all tha tents. We can use one or two of the tarps to cover up when tha rain hits, so long as it don't get too windy."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2008)

Darren backs him up: "I said this tents would be useful."


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 1, 2008)

"If there be rain as you say, then let's get a move on. We gotta get as far as we can before it hits.", Rosette urges of her peers. The girl scurries about in a busy fashion to wrap up the makeshift campsite in all due haste. There is an eagerness to her step ready to take on the open road once more.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2008)

Mikhail will assist as much as he can with packing up the camp, hoping not to get in the way. "Are we gunna try and find sum more of da berries and stuff on de way?" he'll ask the others as they're working.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 2, 2008)

Charlie sleeps late, only rousing from his sleep when he hears Mikhail mention food. He gets up and approaches the others, still rubbing his eyes. "Sure, we can keep an eye open during today's march. What we have ain't gonna last us all the way Barlonis anyway, so we pretty much hav'ta find more food on the way."

After a moment, he says quietly "Eh, is that thunder? Ah great..."


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 3, 2008)

The party set forth, striking the camp quickly.  The road to Barlonis 
seemed closer with what used to be Sidel to their backs.  The prospect 
of adventure, and the excitement of the journey, was in the air.  The 
sound of thunder was on the horizon, but the flash of lightning was 
still far off.

However, the storm continued to bear down on them, striking fear in 
their otherwise joyous journey.  The black clouds continued to 
surround them, as the sky turned dark at mid day, the wind wreaking 
havok, bending young trees and breaking old branches as gale force 
winds began to pick up.  Lightning began to crash about them, at one 
point a large bolt of energy touching down on the trail ahead of them, 
splitting an old oak tree in twain, blocking the trail almost 
completely.  The wind was so violent now that it began to become 
increasingly difficult to communicate with the other members of the 
party.

Suddenly, as the party looked at the damage ahead and how to 
circumnavigate the debris, they noticed a small unmaintained trail off 
to the east.  A small cave lay down this less beaten path, possible 
shelter from the storm.  The rain would be starting soon, and with 
the wind, it will certainly be harsh travels indeed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

*Darren*

"We need to seek shelter from the storm. Perhaps we can wait it out in this cave. I only hope it is empty...", Darren shouts to drown out the wind.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 3, 2008)

"One of us should go in first to make sure it's safe... never know if a wolf or bear is in there. Or just in case actually, how 'bout two of us go in?" Charlie volunteers, although he's not the stealthiest of the party.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 4, 2008)

Hefting his makeshift club over his shoulder, Mikhail steps up next to Charlie "I go wit you. I can help, I go first" he says while putting his beefy hands on the younger man's shoulder. Mikhail will start to walk towards the cave struggling to keep his footing on the wet, slippery path.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 4, 2008)

Riggan calls out as the others approach the cave, "I'll go with ya ta look for critter signs. I think there was a lamp in this pack." He digs around for the lamp as he searches the ground near the cave entrance for prints.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Darren*

"Let me help you searching the ground, Rigg. Perhaps an additional pair of eyes can be useful."

[sblock=ooc]search +2[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=for Walking Dad]"Let me help you searching the ground, Rigg. Perhaps an additional pair of eyes can be useful."

search +2

[sblock=dm]You see some old tracks on the ground outside the cave, tracks that seem to be indicating something entering the cave.  The imprints were made by clawed reptilian feet walking upright, definitely not fresh, and not human.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=for Voldrath]Riggan calls out as the others approach the cave, "I'll go with ya ta look for critter signs. I think there was a lamp in this pack." He digs around for the lamp as he searches the ground near the cave entrance for prints.

[sblock=dm]You don't seem to see anything, but it looks like Darren found something where he was searching.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=for renau1g]Hefting his makeshift club over his shoulder, Mikhail steps up next to Charlie "I go wit you. I can help, I go first" he says while putting his beefy hands on the younger man's shoulder. Mikhail will start to walk towards the cave struggling to keep his footing on the wet, slippery path.

[sblock=dm]As you move past Darren and Riggan who searched the ground for tracks, you get closer to the mouth of the cave.  You don't spot any creatures or people living in the cave.  You can clearly see an old firepit well within the mouth of the natural dwelling, the embers but a memory of heat.  It appears as if someone was here at one point, but they are long gone by days, if not weeks or months.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Darren*

"Hey everybody, look at this!", Darren calls "I think I found something... interesting?"
He shows you tracks made by clawed reptilian feet walking upright.
"I don't think they are fresh, but we should take care." He speaks the last words at The lase words at Mikhail and Charlie in particular. His hand fumbles for his dagger.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 4, 2008)

As Darren showed the group the strange tracks, the weather began to change for the worst.  The rain finally began to start, hard and fast.  The moisture fell from the sky as if the gods had emptied thousands of massive tubs of water all at once.  Walls of rain were pouring down upon them now so heavy they could hardly see past their hands.  The ground was so dry from the drought that the water rolled on its surface, threatening a flash flood through the forest.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=for Trid Orto (Amazing Triangle)]Hey, just dropping off a friendly warning.  The requirements to be in my game are fairly light, the main one being daily posting.  I understand that some days you might be waiting on me, but you still need to contribute right after I post up.

If you can't keep up, I'll understand if you need to step away from the game.
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=for Malixus (nick012000)]Hey, just dropping off a friendly warning.  The requirements to be in my game are fairly light, the main one being daily posting.  I understand that some days you might be waiting on me, but you still need to contribute right after I post up.

If you can't keep up, I'll understand if you need to step away from the game. [/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 4, 2008)

"I've never seen Tracks like them before, not an animal. Maby we shouldn't..." Riggan is cut off by the sudden downpour. "Gah Inside we'll drown just standin out here." Ducking just under the outermost overhang he fumbles about trying to light the lamp.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 4, 2008)

"Der be a pit for a fire, we gotta get outta da rain"  Mikhail trys to shout to the others over the sound of the downpour. He'll quickly duck into the cave before the others get there and, having heard the Darrens warnings, Mikhail will try to make out anything in the darkness. 

[sblock=ooc] Spot +2 [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 4, 2008)

If the others don't respond to Mikhail's call, Charlie will go out of the cave to find them. "Darren found some lizard-tracks, but the cave looks safe enough. So let's get inside before we get washed away! When everyone is inside, he helps starting a fire.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 5, 2008)

"Good let's get out of the rain!"  Trid begins running for the cave  

"Well at least we don't have to stand in that rain..." Trid says look the rain from the cave.


[sblock=DM] I am at work as a Teacher so post does not happen until 6-8pm est.  I am sorry My job does not allow me to take the time to read and post to something on these boards...I post either at 6-7am - 6-10pm est.  If this is not frequent enough for the game then I will have to drop.  You hadn't posted anything yet as you had not started the rain storm.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 5, 2008)

[sblock=for Amazing Triangle]"Good let's get out of the rain!"  Trid begins running for the cave  

"Well at least we don't have to stand in that rain..." Trid says look the rain from the cave.


[sblock=DM] I am at work as a Teacher so post does not happen until 6-8pm est.  I am sorry My job does not allow me to take the time to read and post to something on these boards...I post either at 6-7am - 6-10pm est.  If this is not frequent enough for the game then I will have to drop.  You hadn't posted anything yet as you had not started the rain storm.[/sblock]

[sblock=DM: Thats fine]Thats fine, don't worry about it.  I just saw that you had not posted in almost a week, and thought you dropped off the face of the earth.  Really, just making sure you were still with us.  [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 5, 2008)

Having opted to stay behind, Rosette shivers from the cold. She is soaked to the bone in a matter of seconds from the torrential downpour. Her typical curly locks lay matted to the sides of her face. The purported cave ahead sounds like a godsend compared to this almost vengeful like weather.

"You don't have to ask me twice!", she exclaims and eagerly follows.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2008)

*Darren*

"We don't have really a choice." he exclaims as he steps into the cave.
_"This seems a little bit to good to be true."_ Darren thinks.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 7, 2008)

Entering the cave, the party sets to the task of drying themselves off.  Mikhail was the first to enter the cave, followed quickly by the others.  The cave was no mere recess in the ground, rather it was an entrance into a series of caverns.  Opposite the entrance was a tunnel that went back as far as the eye could see, darkness shrouding its mysteries, and large enough for any size or number of creatures to go through.  It was at least 20 feet wide by 30 feet high.  There was something unnatural about the tunnel as well, it seemed to have been cut, rather than naturally formed.

However as creepy as this scene was, and as dangerous as the prospect of sheltering at the mouth of what could be an enormous monsters lair, it was nothing compared to what was happening outside.  The rain outside began to pick up even more, with the winds beginning to knock over even more trees.  The dry surface of the forest was now beginning to flood outside the cave, which stood on higher ground.  Thunder and lightning rolled violently just outside the mouth of the shelter, with each strike deafening to the ears.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

"And what do we do now? We cannot go outside and the cave seems not very secure. At least, we have enough water..." Darren says sarcastic.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 7, 2008)

Charlie looks warily at the rising water. "This storm doesn't look like it's gonna let up. We might have to go deeper into the cave if the water rises any more." Charlie stands up suddenly having apparently decided something.

"Well, no sense waiting around! It's gettin' old waiting around doing nothing. Anyone want to go spelunking with me? We can see if there are any monsters inside before we go to sleep." He points at the fire pit. "We can make a torch there, so we can get some light at least."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikhail's face brightens at the mention of action, "I go wit' you Charlie, but I got's ta ask, what's a spe-lunk? Is dat de monster youse is talking 'bout?" he'll say as he reaches into his pack and pulls out a torch and flint & steel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Darren*

"Your both crazy. And I would be crazy to let me get sepperated from our best fighters with our best equipment. I will come with you! And Charlie, explain Mik the spelunking-thing, please."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 7, 2008)

"Why do we always have to explore things?  I hate the dark scary cave...and wouldn't going down be where the water is going to go if it starts to flood?"  Trid seems quite scared of going deeper into the cave.

"But I ain't going to be the only one standing here either...I guess I can follow you guys.  We stand a better chance together."


----------



## Dekana (Apr 7, 2008)

Darren said:
			
		

> And Charlie, explain Mik the spelunking-thing, please."



 Charlie stutters for a moment, caught off guard by the question. "It's uh, it's like..." He bends over to pick over a rock, then tosses it into the rising flood water. It makes a distant 'SPLUNK!' noise. "It's like that! Spelunking is when ya dive headfirst into something cold and scary."

"Don'cha worry nothing, Trid. We can always come back here if it gets too dangerous. I just think it's better to have a look now rather than later if this cave gets flooded."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2008)

Seeing the obviousness of the answer, Mikhail is slightly embarressed and his face reddens somewhat. Trying to save face in front of the others he'll blurt out "Well let's go splunk de cave" as he attempts to light the torch.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
See:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4151911&posted=1#post4151911
[/sblock]

[sblock=dm note]Okay, lets play outselves down the hall.  Post in ooc what weapon your carrying, and if your carrying a torch.  You don't see much but darkness down the tunnel as far as the eye can see, even by torchlight.[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 8, 2008)

Still fiddling with the lamp, Riggan looks up at the group. "Guess Charlie's right, we'd better find out whats in here if were gonna to stay." Giving up on the lamp, he stuffs it back into his pack before following after the others, sling in hand.


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 8, 2008)

The girl ran a hand along the hewn cavern wall. _Seems kinda smooth for a cave._ But this clue did not seem to register with her. The fierce winds outside howl as if they were urging the runaways deeper into the unknown. However Rosette herself did not need much prodding. All that she had known in life so far had been an unending harshness. It is the unkown that she eagerly has a taste for now.

Quickly catching onto their intent to explore the cavern, Rosette volunteers, "Oi! I got a torch in my pack for anyone who wants." She retrieves the item from her pack and ignites it via her flint and steel kit. She will pass off the torch to anyone willing, prefering to walk in the shadows herself, then and falls in with the others towards the end of the line.

[sblock=ooc] Listen +1 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"Thanks. I will carry the torch." Darren says.

_"They told me about the ability to see in the dark. I wished they had given it me already"_, he thinks, staring into the darkness.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 8, 2008)

"Let's hope that there ain't anything in here that wants to eat us..." Trid finds it funny that he is the only one saying these thoughts but yet everyone moves very slowly.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2008)

"Yah Trid, I sure hopes there aint not bears or nuthin'. Once I saw a wolf and dats as close to a hungry animal as I wants to get." Mikhail says as he walks to the front of the group armed with his trusty club and pushing back the darkness with his torch.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 10, 2008)

Trid walks slowly and thinks, _"I wonder if any of them have ever been in the woods much?"_

"So what do we do if we finds something in the cave?" Trid asks as he tries to follow the others.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 11, 2008)

Moving deeper and deeper into the cave, the party continues into the darkness for what seems like forever, before reaching the end.  The tunnel stops at a hall which goes left and right.  The walls on the hallway are smooth, and lined with unlit torches in metal holders set into the rock.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 11, 2008)

Charlie peers into the darkness of each paths, but can't see very far on torchlight. He turns to the party and says, "The cave forks into two directions here. I don't think we should split up, seeing as how we're just looking around. 'Sides, if we do find any animals or monsters, we should be together."

He then whispers to Mikhail, "What'cha think? Are you keen on going either way?"


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 11, 2008)

"Torches on the walls? I guess someone lives here, no? But if someone lives here, why aren't they lit?", Rosette is quick to question the obvious. She moves to examine some of the torch holders for any signs of recent use.

[sblock=occ]Search +2[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"Has anybody something to mark the walls? Perhaps this is some kind of labyrinth." Darren whispes as he draws closer to Charlie.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 11, 2008)

Riggan ponders the bracketed walls. "I'm startin ta think this aint a cave guys. Maby a mine with the torches. I mean were heading twords minin country right?" Continuing as he peers into the darkness before them. "I dun know much bout mines. How deep could it go? Is it safe?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 11, 2008)

"If these torches have seen recent use then we might be able to mark the wall with the burnt stuff on the end of the wall torches.  Maybe left then again right...." Trid pauses listening for the wind.  "No idea but don't creatures live in old mines...? Not animals..."


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 11, 2008)

[sblock=for evillyn666]"Torches on the walls? I guess someone lives here, no? But if someone lives here, why aren't they lit?", Rosette is quick to question the obvious. She moves to examine some of the torch holders for any signs of recent use.

[sblock=occ]Search +2[/sblock]
[sblock=dm results]The torches have been placed here by someone, but they have never been lit.  They have been down here for quite some time, however there is no cobwebs or dust, so there has been no extended neglect.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2008)

Whispering back to Charlie "I'm good either way, I'm thinkin' right, but you ok with that?"


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 11, 2008)

A puzzled Rosette scratches the back of her head. "These torches look sorta old, but they've never been used. And they're pretty clean.", she reports.

Digging into her pack, she retrieves a piece of chalk before adding, "We got some chalk to mark the walls if you're worried about getting lost." The girl quickly grafitis the wall with a large bold X to mark the spot.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 12, 2008)

Riggan glances away from the torches to the others, "Least we got some spares if we run out." then to Mikhail, "yea Mik right sounds fine."


----------



## Dekana (Apr 12, 2008)

"Good thinkin' about the chalk. I wouldn't want to get lost in here." Charlie motions toward the right path, then slowly begins to continue walking. "Hey, if this is an old mine, maybe we'll find some abandoned stuff. Pickaxes, tools - maybe some gold! It'd be nice if we could walk into Barlonis and not be dirt poor."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 13, 2008)

Trid chuckles "Charlie you are a dreamer...I will happy to find a place to be that is out of the rain.  I wonder what is down this right side... Maybe gems, now that would be really nice."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren gives Trid a stern glance: "Don't laugh about the power of dreams!"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 13, 2008)

Trid gives Darren a sideways glance, "Calm down Darren, I meant that Charlie has high hopes of finding good quality stuff still in this cave.  Unless everything in here is as well preserved as the torches, and that would be really weird."


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 13, 2008)

Riggan glances back at Darren. _Whats got him riled up?_ he thinks to himself. _Probably just the close quarters in here._ 
"Doubt they'd leave much worth anything." he says aloud. "If this is even a mine, twas just a guess."


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 15, 2008)

The party proceeds to the right, flanked by the darkness ahead and the darkness back.  The tunnel proceeds for quite a many feet before stopping at another corridor, leaving them with the choice of left or right.  The air is slightly more stagnant, the pungent smell of mildew fills the stale air.  To the left the corridor seems clear, however to the right large cobwebs fill the passageway.  The torches still line the walls.

[sblock=ooc]Don't forget to keep me up to date as to your generic marching order (front, middle or back).  Also, be sure to post in ooc when your doing search, spot, listen, move silently, etc. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2008)

*Darren*

"We should take the right way. When we always take the same direction, we will march a round through the whole mine. Barring moveable walls..."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 15, 2008)

Trid looks around, "Just more of the same... yeah right into the cobwebs.  I like spiders." Trid seems excited in the chance to see a spider in the cave.

Trid hangs to the back letting the others cut the way through the tunnels, he makes sure he is not last as the darkness does scare him a bit.

"Must be water around here somewhere or it leads outside it smells watery."


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 16, 2008)

"Yea. Probably best ta keep goin the same way. Got nothin against spiders myself, but keep yer eyes open. Watch the torch flame around them webs."
[sblock=ooc] spot +3 Listen +2[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2008)

Mikhail will lower his torch to avoid the cobwebs "Tanks,Rigs", while leading the group and keeping his eyes open for potential threats.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 16, 2008)

Charlie continues looking out for danger as the party heads down the rightmost corridor.

[sblock=ooc]Spot +2, Listen +2[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Rosette marks the nearby wall in chalk with a simple but big "1" before falling in line at the back of the party once they proceed down the right corridor.

[sblock=occ]Listen +1[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 17, 2008)

After walking about twenty paces, the tunnel began to shrink and shift a little to the right.  There were no torch handles on the wall, and the more they walked the more the tunnel began to pitch downward sharply.  Water dripped from the ceiling, making the floor extremely slippery.  The floor was so steep now they might as well been standing on a hillside.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Darren*

"Better we take another way. I don't want to go down if it rains much more. The floor looks to slippery, too." Darren says.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

"Good idea Darren, I don't wanna fall down cave. Maybe we tries the other way? Mikhail announces as he begins to turn around.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=dm request]Okay freeze.  Before anyone else posts anything else, I need to do a round of perception checks.  Nobody post untill I say so.  I need a few hours to get by some dice and lookup everyones modifiers.  By later tonight we should be rolling again.

You may cower in fear in the OOC thread 

[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=dm note]Nobody made the dc.  Continue posting, but by round now please.  To clarify, a round is six seconds of time.[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 18, 2008)

"Yea, no way to know if we'd make it back up." Riggan comments, peering at the slope ahead of them. "We can come back if we don't find anything the other ways. Lower someone with a rope?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 18, 2008)

"So what do we do?" Trid is confused as to how far down a quickly sloping hill would he go.  "Maybe we should go back up."  As he turns around and heads back up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

*Darren*

"Yeah, let's try another way. I got a bad feeling about this..."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2008)

Mikhail will do his best to get back to the front of the group (being that he's now in the back as they've turned around)


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
We'll skip Rosetta and Charlie.  

End Round One.  

Please see the OOC thread, then proceed to round two.

Begin Round Two

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren looks at the spider webs and tries to discern a possible spider's size. If the ceiling is high, he will also look up.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (nature) +3
Spot +0[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 18, 2008)

"Yeah, let's try a different way. This slope looks too dangerous, 'specially since we're just having a look around." Charlie drifts near the back of the group, allowing Mikhail to lead the way.

[sblock=ooc]Charlie doesn't do anything particularly special this round. He conforms to the marching order in the ooc post.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=for Walking Dad]Darren looks at the spider webs and tries to discern a possible spider's size. If the ceiling is high, he will also look up.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (nature) +3
Spot +0[/sblock]

[sblock=results]
Knowledge (nature):  15.  The cobwebs look odd to you.  The webbing used to generate this blanket of cobwebs seems too big to you to be spun by small spiders.  Whatever made this habitat was a lot larger than your average arachnid.

Spot:  18.  You don't spot anything, however you have a bad feeling about this tunnel, almost as if something is watching you.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 18, 2008)

Riggan plods along with the rest, content that nothing happened the first time they passed this way.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2008)

Mikhail continues to lead the group, but hasn't noticed anything yet and is a little less on his guard as they return down a tunnel they already came from.


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 18, 2008)

Rosette shrugs and falls in line with her friends. "Better to be safe than sorry. When the torch holders disappear, that's probably a bad sign.", she adds in agreement with the decision to turn around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

*Darren*

"Urgh, guys, no offense Rosi, this webs don't look like they are spun by *small* spiders..."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 18, 2008)

Trid being a bit interested in animals even spiders.  "Really Darren let me look," Trid looks carefully as the others pass him by.  He shakes his head, "Sorry I hate to stare, but I wish I knew more about them. They look neat."  Trid still keeps his walking stick out ready for anything as he is frightened.


[sblock=OOC] Spot +4, Listen +4[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=Amazing Triangle]Trid being a bit interested in animals even spiders.  "Really Darren let me look," Trid looks carefully as the others pass him by.  He shakes his head, "Sorry I hate to stare, but I wish I knew more about them. They look neat."  Trid still keeps his walking stick out ready for anything as he is frightened.


[sblock=OOC] Spot +4, Listen +4[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]Spot 22:  You examine the cobwebs which pretty much blanket the entire ceiling.  Admiring the creatures handiwork, you spot a large hole in the ceiling.  Catching your attention, you stare into the enclave for a few moments.  It feels as if something is staring at you as you stand silent, unmoving, gazing into the darkness.  

Then, suddenly, you spot it.  A huge cluster of hideous eyes emerge from the darkness slowly, as if it thinks its moving unnoticed, huge hairy legs feel out of the pit and move the creature aloung the wall.  It was a huge spider, at least four if not five feet long.  It looks up and down the party, sizing up its prey, seeking the weakest.  [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=Summary]
*End Round Two*

Your all doing good, lets keep posting by rounds please.  Only post what you could reasonably do in six seconds.

*Begin Round Three*
[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rosette's eyebrows raise up in sudden alarm. "How big a spider ya talking about here?", she quickly questions while eying the webbing with new found concern, "On second thought, lets just get out of here..." Frightful thoughts of giant tarantulas crawling about her hair prompt her to duck and protectively covers her head. She then moves ahead in an attempt to exit the corridor in post haste.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=for evillyn666]Rosette's eyebrows raise up in sudden alarm. "How big a spider ya talking about here?", she quickly questions while eying the webbing with new found concern, "On second thought, lets just get out of here..." Frightful thoughts of giant tarantulas crawling about her hair prompt her to duck and protectively covers her head. She then moves ahead in an attempt to exit the corridor in post haste.

[sblock=DM Note]As you eye the webbing, you see the most hideous monster you have ever seen.  What looks to be a spider, except huge, about four feet long, is crawling on the ceiling.  Its enormous eyes staring at you as you navigate the hallway, it appears to be following just you.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=Amazing Triangle]Before you can say anything, the spider seems to dart silently on the ceiling.  The creature has apparently made its choice of prey.  Looking down, you see Rosette, a look of terror in her eyes.  The black bane appears to have selected the young lady as its meal.[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 19, 2008)

Riggan whispers harshly, trying to get everyones attention without raising his voice. "Calm down guys! Nothing happened on the first pass, but if theres anything up there getting excited will only make em mad."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 19, 2008)

"Ummmmmm....." Trids voice trembles slightly, "I think I found what made those webs, uhhh, I think we got a big problem...I think we got its attention."  Trid readies his weapon.

Trid gets a little louder the tremble gone from his voice, "Everyone we got ourselves a spider problem back here!  We need some help!"

[Sblock=OOC] Initiative +2, AC 12,    +0, dmg 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=DM Note]Its obvious now that we are in combat.  In this combat we will be doing initiative by party.  I rolled for both the party and the spider, and you all beat the spider's initiative on the bell curve, so you guys go first, then the spider.  I don't really care who goes first, or who goes last.  Every one post their actions, then the spider.  I'll then resolve everything in the summary.

I've already got Trid, Rosette, and Riggan's actions for this go around.  I just need everyone elses before the spider makes his move and we resolve this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=for Amazing Triangle]"Ummmmmm....." Trids voice trembles slightly, "I think I found what made those webs, uhhh, I think we got a big problem...I think we got its attention."  Trid readies his weapon.

Trid gets a little louder the tremble gone from his voice, "Everyone we got ourselves a spider problem back here!  We need some help!"

[Sblock=OOC] Initiative +2, AC 12,    +0, dmg 1d6[/sblock]

[sblock=DM Note]Okay, if the spider attacks Trid he will fire off the melee attack in response.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

A strange calm befalls Darren as he grips his dagger forcefully, ready to strike the spider, given chance.

[Sblock=OOC] Initiative +2, AC 12,    +0, dmg 1d4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2008)

Mikhail will attempt to rush up to the creature and crush it with his mighty club, like he used to do back home to tiny spiders infesting his room.

[sblock=ooc] AC 13, +3 to hit, 1d6+4 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 20, 2008)

"Look at the size of that thing! C'mon Mik, let's squash it!" Charlie turns toward the spider and swings his mallet like never before.

[sblock=stats]HP: 6, Initiative +0, AC 12,  +3, dmg 1d6+4[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sticking to the ceiling of the tunnel, the Spider was out of reach of the melee weapons despite the valiant efforts of Mik and Charlie.  The creature darted quickly across the top of the tunnel and down the side, stopping on the floor just past the group.  Rearing on its back legs, the creature shot at Rosette, entombing her in webbing.  

[sblock=DM Note]The spider did a ranged touch attack on Rosette, and got a 22.  Break DC on the webbing is 14, and it has an HP of 4.[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 20, 2008)

[sblock=Summary]
*End Round Three*

The creature was too far out of reach of the ranged weapons, as it was on the ceiling.  Rosette needs to do a strength check if she wants to escape from the webbing.  Needless to say the spider wants her for dinner.  

Okay, its now on the ground in front of the group, blocking your escape.  I have Mik, Charlie, Trid at the back of the group, everyone else was at the front, with Rosette in the lead, who is now entombed in webbing.  She was at the head because she was trying to get out of the corridor. 

*Begin Round Four*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

_Oh, sh$$!_ Darren thinks. Than he tries to get out of Mikhail's, Charlie's and Trid's way, as tries to cut Rosette free, using his dagger.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 20, 2008)

Trid moves up to help Rosette trying to break the webbing with his walking stick.  He only tries it if he thinks he can do it without hurting his friend.  If not he will resort to using his hands to try and tear the webbing.

"Mik and Charlie squash that bug"

[sblock=OOC]  +0 1d6 or DC 14 vs d20+0[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 20, 2008)

"Get her out of there!" Riggan bellows. sling now whirling over head he sidesteps trying to find a clear shot to cover those helping Rosette. _Just think of it as a big rabbit_, he thinks to himself, _A big ugly eight legged rabbit._
[Sblock=ooc]  Sling +1 1d3+2[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 21, 2008)

Charlie's first instinct is to free Rosette from the web, but Darren already seems to have taken on that task. Charlie again moves toward the front of the group bent on smashing the spider into goo.

[sblock=stats]HP: 6, AC 12, +3, dmg 1d6+4.
If Charlie can't make it to the spider and attack on this turn, he'll move halfway and ready an attack against it - just in runs by him[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 21, 2008)

While Darren and Trid try to free Rosette from the webbing, the other party members attack the monster with fierce vigor valiantly.  Riggan fires his sling, but misses the Spider by mere inches.  Charlie charges head first into melee against the spider gripping his dagger in one hand.  He manages to pierce the creature right behind the head with his small blade, the monster falling limp.

As the creature fell in battle, Trid and Darren free Rosette from the webbing, the poor young lady gasping for air in a fit of temporary claustrophobia.  

[sblock=summary]
*End Combat*
Good job guys, this went better than I thought.  Give each of yourselves 50 exp.
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 21, 2008)

[sblock=for Amazing Triangle]
Give yourself an extra 25 exp for spotting the spider.
[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 21, 2008)

[sblock=for Dekana]
Give yourself an extra 25 exp for slaying the spider
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2008)

Quite shaken at the appearance of the spider and the threat it represented, Mikhail leans against the wall, his breath coming in short, quick spurts. He can't look the others in the face as he feels he was too slow to react and his hesitation almost caused Rosette to be spider food.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 21, 2008)

"Is she ok?" riggan asks, moving up with the others. "Rose are ya ok?" warily eying the webs above for more 'friends' he reaches out a hand to help the prone girl to her feet.


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 21, 2008)

Between the gasps for precious air, there are racking coughs as several silky strands catches the back of Rosette's throat. "I'm okay…thanks...", she manages in a hoarse whisper.  The girl takes Riggan's hand and hoists herself to her feet. "Let's move in case there are any more." Wasting no time for discussion and agreement, she makes a break to escape from the cobwebbed area while picking remnants of the webbing out of her hair. _That was worse than the time I fell into old man Martigue's pig sty!_


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 22, 2008)

"Well that was neat, but I agree lets get moving along."  Trid follows Rosette out of this area of the cave.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

Mikhail will follow the others, remaining very quiet and walking with bent shoulders.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 22, 2008)

Charlie follows after Rosette. "Okay, so back the other way then? There's still a few passages left for us to have a look at." He walks at the front of the group and points out the next branch (which should be to the right).


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

*Darren*

"Yes, let's try another way. But we should mark this passage with a spider symbol. Perhaps there is more than one down there." Darren says with a shudder.


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 23, 2008)

The party moves back to the end of the spider home, tracking back to the corridor leading left to the passage out, and the cleaner tunnel leading the opposite way of the spider home.  

[sblock=dm note]Make sure you guys are including your general marching order of front, middle, or back of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

Following the others, Mikhail will stay towards the rear of the party, particularly close to Rosette, his guilt evident on his face. He keeps his club resting on his shoulder, constantly looking back over his shoulder for more crawly threats.


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 23, 2008)

Rosette finds her place in the middle of the group as they continue down the passage opposite of the spider nest. She continues to meticulously pick pieces of stray webbing off her clothes. "Why so glum, Mikhail? Don't worry, that spider surprised us all, but we're all fine now.", she asks.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 23, 2008)

"Glad to see you're okay Rosette." His expression changes from concern to a sly smily. "So then, you won't mind if we have a look down this tunnel too?"

Charlie leads the party down the right path when they reach the fork, assuming there are no objections.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"After you, brave leader." Darren replies. He tries to remain in the middle of the group.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 23, 2008)

Riggan pats Mikhail on the back on his way by. "Don't worry bout it Mik, ya never had a clear swing at it. I did, an I went an missed." he grimaces in chagrin as he moves up behind Charlie to whisper in his ear. "If theres anything else like that in here we need ta know about it before we try ta sleep."


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 24, 2008)

The party proceeds down the long passageway for about thirty paces.  The same eerie torch holders lined the walls, with fresh unlit torches.  Much to the parties relief, the cobwebs were nowhere to be found, just darkness.

[sblock=ooc]Time for some checks please, make sure you role play it out, don't just post that your spotting in OOC.   You guys have been great about the roleplay, just trying to keep you guys on the right track.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 24, 2008)

Trid oddly now walking near the front of the group just behind Charlie.  "I find it odd that all of these are fresh and none of them have been lit.  Do you think a creature comes through here and cleans them?  Do you think it might be magic?"  Trid's curiosity seems to be taking over, as his head goes from side to side trying to see from the torch light what is keeping the torches clean. 

[sblock=OOC]Spot +4 looking over the walls; no not metagaming just looking for stuff the spider made him curious[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"I don't think so. Perhaps this scalefood creatures can function in darkness, like bats, but need light to discern details. Or, ... it is magic." Thinking about the tracks, Darren takes a moment to search for signs of use in this passageway.

[sblock=ooc]Search+2[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Mikhail's spirits lift somewhat after his companions' comments and not wanting to be caught off-guard again, he redoubles his efforts, scnning every nook, crack, and other potential place for threats.

[sblock=Rolls] Spot; Listen (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=5) He's apparently not doing a very good job of it  [/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 25, 2008)

"Magic, ha ha someone created a magic spell just to keep their caves clean,"  Trid begins to chuckle finding the idea that a powerful mage would create a spell just to get out of his chores.

"Maybe really powerful magic men just use their magics to keep themselves from having to get their hands dirty.  Or they cast magics so they don't have to even think about it!"


----------



## Dekana (Apr 25, 2008)

"But isn't magic really expensive? I can't believe a wizard would go to so much effort just to keep his torches clean." As the party makes friendly banter, Charlie keeps an eye open for any more monsters hiding in the shadows. Although he tries to appear confident to the others, he is worried that someone could get hurt on this little quest.

"So between the two, I'd guess someone - or something - cleans them up once in awhile."

[sblock=rolls]Spot +2, Listen +2[/sblock]


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 25, 2008)

Riggan walks calmly behind Charlie. Confident that they've slain the caverns great beast, and could handle another eightlegger if they found one.  "I don't know mutch bout magic, but it seems a waste to clean torches with it. Have these ever been lit?"  He takes a moment to examine the walls for soot stains or other signs of use. 
[sblock=ooc] search +1 [/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (Apr 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]If I don't post a reply to your checks, that means you didn't see anything.[/sblock]

[sblock=for Amazing Triangle]Trid oddly now walking near the front of the group just behind Charlie.  "I find it odd that all of these are fresh and none of them have been lit.  Do you think a creature comes through here and cleans them?  Do you think it might be magic?"  Trid's curiosity seems to be taking over, as his head goes from side to side trying to see from the torch light what is keeping the torches clean. 

[sblock=OOC]Spot +4 looking over the walls; no not metagaming just looking for stuff the spider made him curious[/sblock]

[sblock=results]1d20+4=15.  You look over the torches, and notice some of them look newer than the others.[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=for Walking Dad]"I don't think so. Perhaps this scalefood creatures can function in darkness, like bats, but need light to discern details. Or, ... it is magic." Thinking about the tracks, Darren takes a moment to search for signs of use in this passageway.

[sblock=ooc]Search+2[/sblock]
[sblock=results]1d20+2=22.  Someone has been through here before, and has changed some of the torches.  On the floor of the cavern you notice the same tracks on the ground as the ones the party saw outside. Three clawed lizard feet walking upright. The tracks look fresher than the ones outside.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


[sblock=for Dekana]"But isn't magic really expensive? I can't believe a wizard would go to so much effort just to keep his torches clean." As the party makes friendly banter, Charlie keeps an eye open for any more monsters hiding in the shadows. Although he tries to appear confident to the others, he is worried that someone could get hurt on this little quest.

"So between the two, I'd guess someone - or something - cleans them up once in awhile."

[sblock=rolls]Spot +2, Listen +2[/sblock]
[sblock=results]1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=4.  On the floor of the cavern you notice the same tracks on the ground as the ones the party saw outside.  Three clawed lizard feet walking upright.  The tracks look fresher than the ones outside.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 26, 2008)

"Hey some of these torches are new, wonder who put the new ones in?" Trid looks down the hall wondering who it could be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"And I think I know who changed them," Darren says. "Look there are the same strange tracks like outside, but this ones seem more recent."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2008)

"Do de tracks look like de spider made dem?" Mikhail asks innocently, not seeing anything outside the ordinary.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 27, 2008)

"So what do the tracks belong to?" Trid looks further up the tunnel hoping to catch a glimpse of the track makers.

[sblock=OOC]Spot +4[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"Three clawed lizard feet having, upright walking creatures." Darren responds. "I have no idea whai it could be."

[sblock=ooc]I assume Darren's Know (nature) +3 is of litle use.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 27, 2008)

"Should we go further into the cave? With the spider, we didn't know it was there. But now, we know there probably _is_ danger further on."
Charlie tries to imagine what an upright-standing lizard looks like, but mentally only comes up with an image of a green human. To get a better idea of what the lizards look like, he inspects the tracks closer.

[sblock=rolls]Spot +2 to get a general idea of how large the lizards are.[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 27, 2008)

"Big lizard tracks? Maybe it's dragon!", Rosette exclaims in a hopeful wonderment. She had heard a few stories of such beasts as a child and now these fantastical images fill her head once more. The girl suddenly executes a clumsy strike of the her sword to dispatch some imaginary foe. Her blade clangs against the stone walls causing her to flush red in embarassment. _Ok, better get serious, Rosette._ Stowing her short sword for the time being, she arms herself with a knife, a weapon with which she is actually familiar.


----------



## Voldrath (Apr 27, 2008)

Riggan Winces as the clash of metal and stone echoes down the hallway. He whispers somewhat harsher than intended,"Whatever made em, we'd best keep quiet till we know if its friendly."  
_Dragon!?_, he thinks to himself, _Nah thats silly, theres no dragon down here. I hope._


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 27, 2008)

"Don't dragons usually fly?  Aren't they usually big too?"  Trid thinks to himself out loud.

When Rosette hits the wall, Trid cringes.  "Maybe we should refrain from making loud noises in the caves where we worry about things attacking us."


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 28, 2008)

"Sorry. I just hope to some day learn how to use that sword properly.", she apologizes for her carelessness, "I don't know about flying dragons. The dragon in one of Percy Stigg's stories lived in a cave with a bunch of treasure. He told me that's how he lost his leg, trying to steal the dragon's gold. Didn't you all hear about that?"


----------



## bytor4232 (May 5, 2008)

[sblock=for Dekana]"Should we go further into the cave? With the spider, we didn't know it was there. But now, we know there probably _is_ danger further on."
Charlie tries to imagine what an upright-standing lizard looks like, but mentally only comes up with an image of a green human. To get a better idea of what the lizards look like, he inspects the tracks closer.

[sblock=rolls]Spot +2 to get a general idea of how large the lizards are.[/sblock]

[sblock=results]Looking over the tracks, you can tell they were most likely made by a humanoid sized creature, nothing larger.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (May 5, 2008)

The party progresses deeper into the caves for almost 30 paces, when something ahead causes their heart to leap slightly.  The tunnel ahead ends at a sharp bend to the left.  The party can clearly see a dim light coming from the direction of the new tunnel.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 6, 2008)

"Looks like something that needs light to see _is_ living down here..."  Trid seems to slow down not wanting to round the corner so soon.  "Anyone got a mirror?" Trid says pretty sure the answer is no but still wants it to be yes.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

"Sorry, Trd, I got nothing", Darren whispers. "Perhaps we should leave them alone. I mean... it is their mine and they don't seem to go out mucht to the entrance. We could stay there."


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2008)

"No mirror here, maybe we could see if Rosette wants to go take a look, she's the most sneakiest person I know." Mikhail asks, looking at Rosette. "After that spider, I'm wondering what else could be in here? Maybe it's some other guys getting outta da storm?"


----------



## Dekana (May 6, 2008)

Charlie inspects the tracks then says, "Don't worry, it ain't a dragon. I wouldn't say anything bigger than a man made these footprints." He then nods at Darren's words. "Well, I'm glad we found out they're here. If we do go back to the entrance, we can keep watch into the tunnels to make sure them lizards don't surprise us in the night. But if they just wanna be left alone, they probably wouldn't appreciate half a dozen kids walking in on them while they sleep."


----------



## Voldrath (May 6, 2008)

"I agree, we should leave em alone", Riggan mutters "But till we know if they'll leave us alone we can't afford to stay in these caves. We either need to find out more, or go back out into that storm and find another shelter."


----------



## evillyn666 (May 7, 2008)

"Wait a minute, I have a mirror in my pack...", she volunteers, "...lem'me get a little closer and take a look-see around the corner. I'll be extra quiet in case they turn out to be mean." Rosette retrieves the mirror from her pack and slinks on off ahead into the shadows.

[sblock=OOC]Hide +4
Move Silently +4[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (May 12, 2008)

[sblock=for evillyn666]"Wait a minute, I have a mirror in my pack...", she volunteers, "...lem'me get a little closer and take a look-see around the corner. I'll be extra quiet in case they turn out to be mean." Rosette retrieves the mirror from her pack and slinks on off ahead into the shadows.

[sblock=OOC]Hide +4
Move Silently +4[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Move Silently: 18 Hide: 20.  Rosette sneaks a peak around the corner, and sees a cooridor similar to the one the party now stands in, its about 50 foot long.  The torches are lit, illuminating the passageway.  There is three doors spaced evenly on one side, and three doors on the opposite side.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## bytor4232 (May 12, 2008)

As Rosette peeks around the corner, a loud bloodcurtling scream echos so loudly from the direction of the light, that the very walls of stone seemed to shake.  A few seconds later, the screams ring out again, followed by a sharp cutoff as the creature is muffled by someone or something.  Sharp cracks ring out, as the creature is beaten by what sounds like a whip.


----------



## Voldrath (May 14, 2008)

Riggan Barely restrains himself from calling out for Rosette to return. Instead he waves franticly trying to get her attention without giving her away. Meanwhile he nervously whispers to the others, "Tha didn't sound real friendly like. Maby we should just go?"


----------



## evillyn666 (May 14, 2008)

The sharp crack of the whip instantly triggers something within Rosette. Her body instantly seizes up as years of survival instincts take over. Muscles continue tighten like springs but remain locked in place compeling her to remain in the safety of the shadows. _He can't see me. He can't see me._ It takes a moment and every ounce of her mental fortitude just to align her gaze for another peek down the corridor.

[sblock=ooc]Spot +0. I'm a bit confused. Are the creatures not around the corner? Can I not see what they are?[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (May 14, 2008)

Charlie doesn't like the situation at all. If it were just him here, he'd probably try to save the creature being whipped. But he can't very well risk the lives of all his friends in addition to his own - especially when he doesn't know if the creature _deserves_ the whipping. He whispers back to Riggan, "I'm not about ta ask anyone to come wit' me, but I wanna have a look too." Before he goes though, Charlie waits for Rosette to return with her findings.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

Darren whispers at the arriving Rosette: "What is it? What have you seen?"


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Mikhail thinks to himself  "what could that be" , he'll wait as anxious as the others for their friends return from the shadows.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2008)

"Whatever that was it didn't sound good.  Something is being held against its will.  Should we help it?"  Trid whispers worried that whatever it was could be coerced into attacking the group.


----------



## bytor4232 (May 17, 2008)

[sblock=for evillyn666]The sharp crack of the whip instantly triggers something within Rosette. Her body instantly seizes up as years of survival instincts take over. Muscles continue tighten like springs but remain locked in place compeling her to remain in the safety of the shadows. _He can't see me. He can't see me._ It takes a moment and every ounce of her mental fortitude just to align her gaze for another peek down the corridor.

[sblock=ooc]Spot +0. I'm a bit confused. Are the creatures not around the corner? Can I not see what they are?[/sblock]

Its an empty hallway, three doors on one side, three doors on the other.  One of the doors on the left is partially open.  That appears to be where the screams were coming from.

[/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (May 19, 2008)

Riggan's frantic waving manages to catch the terrified girl's attention. Rosette eyes lock onto her friends back down the corridor stirring a spark of courage. It is enough to break the hold over her paralyzed limbs. She takes a breath but does not exhale as creeps low along the floor and returns to the group.

"I...I didn't see anyone. The hall ahead is empty. There are some doors, closed most of 'em, but one is open. I think it's comin' from there...those terrible screams.", she reports in a hushed whisper.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

*Darren, AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 7/7, F +2,R+2,W+0*

"Perhaps the weather out there isn't that bad at last...
What do you think guys? Going back to the entrance or investigate further?" Darren asks the other kids.


----------



## Voldrath (May 21, 2008)

Riggan glances back at his friends, wanting very much to get out of this place before any of them get hurt. "Darrens got the right of it. Such great storms tend to blow out quickly. we should go see if its safe to move on." 

_Before we end up in one of those rooms_, He leaves his final thought unsaid.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 21, 2008)

"But can we leave whatever it is in there to be tortured... I just don't know if I can live with it."  Trid seems unsure that he can leave something to be tortured.  "I don't really want to fight but I don't feel right leaving something to be beaten."


----------



## bytor4232 (Jun 3, 2008)

As the party debates weather or not to go into the room to save whatever is being beaten, footfalls could be heard from from the the direction of the creatures dismay.  A light lit the hallway forward as whatever it was approached their position.


----------



## Voldrath (Jun 4, 2008)

"I don't think we'll make it around the corner fast enough." Riggan stammers quietly to his comrades. "try to hide the lights, maby whoever will turn into one of the other rooms."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 6, 2008)

Trid moves off trying to get out of the main part of the hall so he can be off by the edge.  "Shoot, this is going to be fun get ready in case it don't turn into a room."  Trid grabs his walking stick and gets it ready in case the thing comes this way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Darren*

Darren readies himself as best as he could, holding the dagger and tries to cover his torch.


----------



## Dekana (Jun 6, 2008)

Charlie holds his club at the ready, but otherwise takes no action to retreat from whatever is approaching. He still wants to help whatever is being tortured.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jun 9, 2008)

Rosette cluthed her knife in a trembling hand. Fun? She failed to see the amusement to be had in this particular situation. If they had half a sense they would all run. But they either they all ran or they all stayed. The girl may be rightfully terrified, but she would not abandon her friends. She moved defensively backwards and waited for whatever lie around the corner to appear.


----------



## bytor4232 (Jun 11, 2008)

The creature from the other direction continued to approach their position.  It was not going into one of the other rooms like it hoped.  As it rounded the corner it haphazardly wandered closer, not paying attention to the corridor which should not of had anything in it.  As it approached their position, it stopped, its eyes widening and elongated mouth gaping in astonishment.  The party had never seen anything like it before.  The creature was about four foot tall, and was carrying a dim lamp in one hand and a sharpened spear in the other.  It looked like a lizard that walked upright, with green eyes and clawed fingers and toes.


----------

